# vg30dett



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

would the vg30dett fit into the 89-94 240sx?? :givebeer:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

if i were you i would come up with a more sensable question b4 the others find out about this one kid, its been asked b4 and im sure nobody feels like answering it again...sure it could fit but youd have to fabricate things and move some stuff around...its too late for you too run tho, so prepare your eyes for the harsh engagement of why that is such a :dumbass: question...your going to have to stick with what you can get kid, you cant be on top when you havent even started; lets be reasonable here and really consider what job your going to be doing to afford these ridiculous swaps your talkin bout...and the forum has made it easier for you to answer your question its called the SEARCH button :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not even wut job he has, first off you need to get a 240sx. then we can talk.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> not even wut job he has, first off you need to get a 240sx. then we can talk.


im working on that part....


----------

